# Rationalizing the Anti-Transgender Movement



## Maurice Caine (Mar 28, 2021)

It's a nice little thought, why exactly do you hate Transgenders? I do have my own reasons, throughout the past decade they subverted most of the Modern culture to their whims. Not content to partake on their sick fantasies by themselves, they force society to accept them. So, what do you think?


----------



## Dyn (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't hate transgenders at all because I'm not a sexually insecure right-wing incel.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 28, 2021)

They're liars and they are forcing other people to play along with the lie. Its the same as corrupt politicians, the Chinese and Russian governments, people promoting their friends at work, etc.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't hate aids, ebola, cancer, progressive degenerative diseases, or mental illness. I oppose them as detriments to individual human growth and social stability, and want to see them cured. Troonism is no different.


----------



## Ridge Racer (Mar 28, 2021)

I just kind of hate most things right now.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Mar 28, 2021)

They're literal sub-humans. Either become normal or get purged.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't hate trans people. If you want to do that to your body, power to you. Just don't force me to call you your pronouns and leave me the hell alone. I respect your decision, you respect mine. Nobody should be murdered/denied basic rights for being trans, and I think gender dysphoria is a real and painful condition. If transitioning helps them lessen their suffering, I may not understand it but I don't oppose that.

The movement is just misogyny and pedophilia disguised as "woke". I will never respect anyone pushing gender ideology. Unfortunately most of the T seems perfectly fine going along with it.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 28, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Either become normal or get purged.


t. Kiwi Farms user


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't hate transgenders, I hate pedophiles and deviants.

I've gone on length several times on why Transgenders are more proclive to become pedophiles based on their gender dysphoria and their autistics/aspergers mentality that is more align with a children's mentality.

Couple a children's mentality with a grown adult body and the skewed perspective of sexuality and EVERY TRANSGENDER IS A PEDOPHILE.

I don't hate transgenders, but I'm glad everytime one of them kills themselves.


----------



## Yinci (Mar 28, 2021)

I certainly don't want to end up in a conversion camp or have citizen ship revoked because I refuse to act like the gender i was born as. There is no solid definition in this subject in western society either.

I stopped giving a shit about China don't start acting like them.


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Mar 28, 2021)

If you see some tranny on twitter talking about dress go spinny and posting anime lolis, and your reaction is to write about hating trannies in your diary then post to the farms about it, then your best bet is to hang yourself. Being revulsed that they're usually pedos, sure. Disgusted at the use of anime profile pics, whatever. 

But if you put that much of your effort and attention into hating trannies, you're literally not any better than them. I don't care about your trad lifestyle or based ethnostate, it's better off without you polluting it.


----------



## Auntie Fester (Mar 28, 2021)

Replace "Mojave" with "western world" and "Knights of Yore" with "women."


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Mar 28, 2021)

Well, I hate every entitled, intrusive, woke-scolding, fake-victimization, bullying group that believes in cancel culture and compelled speech.

Plus, why wasn't the trans "movement" a thing even just five, 10 years ago? It's completely made-up and attracts mentally ill misogynists and perverts. Trannies are disturbed and delusional, and I will not have sex with them.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Mar 28, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> It's a nice little thought, why exactly do you hate Transgenders? I do have my own reasons, throughout the past decade they subverted most of the Modern culture to their whims. Not content to partake on their sick fantasies by themselves, they force society to accept them. So, what do you think?


I don't.  You just don't get to tell me how to live my life, what to think, or what to say.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Mar 28, 2021)

LonesomeDud said:


> I don't.  You just don't get to tell me how to live my life, what to think, or what to say.


Meh, just worded that one a little too badly. I'm not exactly a genius at English, y'know?


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Mar 28, 2021)

rocknrollmartian said:


> Well, I hate every entitled, intrusive, woke-scolding, fake-victimization, bullying group that believes in cancel culture and compelled speech.
> 
> Plus, why wasn't the trans "movement" a thing even just five, 10 years ago? It's completely made-up and attracts mentally ill misogynists and perverts. Trannies are disturbed and delusional, and I will not have sex with them.


But there was. I think first heard about them in 2014.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Mar 28, 2021)

xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx said:


> If you see some tranny on twitter talking about dress go spinny and posting anime lolis, and your reaction is to write about hating trannies in your diary then post to the farms about it, then your best bet is to hang yourself. Being revulsed that they're usually pedos, sure. Disgusted at the use of anime profile pics, whatever.
> 
> But if you put that much of your effort and attention into hating trannies, you're literally not any better than them. I don't care about your trad lifestyle or based ethnostate, it's better off without you polluting it.


If you're talking about me I literally wrote this in 30 seconds, not exactly effort to my standards. I don't pretend to be some kind of moral paragon or anything of the like this whole alt-right idea of 'trad lifestyle' and 'based ethnostate' or whatever those discord fucks invent don't fly with me. I'm not better than anyone. Just pissed off at these fucks walking around like they own the place, perpetuating this retarded culture war and just shitting everything up.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Mar 28, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> But there was. I think first heard about them in 2014.


I obviously meant in a significant large-scale, mainstream way. If trans has always been, why is this suddenly rapidly multiplying and gaining traction? Gays have been having parades and making themselves known for decades now.

I knew two people (full-fledged adults, not teens or young adults) who were trans prior to 2014. Two, and they were both extremely autistic outlier weirdos with Buffalo Bill vibes. There were never trans kids--much less entire packs of them--in high schools or even at liberal colleges and universities until the last few years. There's a lot of retconning now to make this shit seem valid and organic. It's an absolute lie.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 28, 2021)

I have met a few trannies.
One of them was okay, funnily emough the only FtM tranny I’ve met.
The others, all terrible people who the more I learned about the worse it got.

It’s just Pavlov’s Troon at this point.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 28, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> If you're talking about me I literally wrote this in 30 seconds, not exactly effort to my standards. I don't pretend to be some kind of moral paragon or anything of the like this whole alt-right idea of 'trad lifestyle' and 'based ethnostate' or whatever those discord fucks invent don't fly with me. I'm not better than anyone. Just pissed off at these fucks walking around like they own the place, perpetuating this retarded culture war and just shitting everything up.



 You are victimizing on your laziness and acting butthurt because someone calls you for it.

You are a tranny, aren't you?


----------



## Maurice Caine (Mar 28, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> You are victimizing on your laziness and acting butthurt because someone calls you for it.
> 
> You are a tranny, aren't you?


I'm saying it how it is and I stand up to it, take it or leave it


----------



## Bastard_Call (Mar 28, 2021)

Anyone who actually hates trannies has got issues, but I can say I've never met one I especially liked or could respect. And the way dysphoria is "treated" compared to any other condition like it is nothing short of insane. If nothing else people own their meat, but transitioning shouldn't be considered an actual medical treatment. Put a few of these budding transexuals into cognitive-behavioural and watch in awe as their dysphoria is cured without irreversibly fucking their body up.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

I've decided the more trannies there are, the fewer stupid people will be able to reproduce. So I actually think trannies are great because I don't have to deal with them and they're thining out the herd. Society suffers in the short term yeah, but in the long term there'll be more job opportunities and less mouths to feed. You'll see the wisdom of letting things run their course when most of these people have killed themselves off and things are much quieter and more pleasant in say 20 years.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Mar 28, 2021)

^ The words of someone soon to be credibly accused of sexual assault.

Anyway, I don't hate them as individuals but I certainly hate everything they represent and I hate their movement. Their mere existence is a massive lie. They literally represent a staggering denial of reality. They are like the fox that lost its tail in a snare, then tried to convince the other foxes to cut their tails off too.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 28, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> ^ The words of someone soon to be credibly accused of sexual assault.


I get credibly accused of sexual assault once or twice a week, what's your point?


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Mar 28, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I get credibly accused of sexual assault once or twice a week, what's your point?


I didn't say I was _against_ it.


----------



## Cyberfunk (Mar 28, 2021)

Hate is a strong word, I can let them live their lives and play along reluctantly but sadly almost all the trans I’ve met haven’t been nice people also there needs to be opposition when they push their ideology to kids.
Frankly that’s what I hate, that they keep pushing the idea children can be trans when they might just be insecure about their gender only for them to fuck up their lives and regret it when they could get better help if it wasn’t all about playing along with these ideologies. If it was a matter of adults choosing whatever they want for their own lives I wouldn’t care.


----------



## Parallel Moon (Mar 28, 2021)

I hate an ideology that teaches society that its "normal" to mutilate yourself with hormones and horrific surgeries while saying that being a normal human being with a functioning reproductive system makes you part of an oppressor class. I don't believe there is any legitimacy to tranny ideology. I think its something that people came up with recently and want to push on society for some reason (I kind of think that its to lower the population.)

I also don't like how they try to infiltrate everything that belongs to women and claim it as their own.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Mar 29, 2021)

Aside from the discord grooming and stuff, lot of them just don't seem very sympathetic. Their response to feeling ostracized and feeling like outsiders is to flee to tiny political cliques where they try to act like bullies themselves and lord over lower tier trannies and feminists. (Because being catty and petty is "female behavior" in their minds.)
Maybe some of them are decent, but a lot of them are perverts with no inner monologue. Either way, the movement is just state-sponsored female blackface, that's a fact.


----------



## Desu Vult (Mar 29, 2021)

They killed the internet, sorta like kikes killing Jesus or something. Therefore, the only solution for the Tranny Question is Zyklon B.


----------



## Large (Mar 29, 2021)

Bastard_Call said:


> Anyone who actually hates trannies has got issues, but I can say I've never met one I especially liked or could respect. And the way dysphoria is "treated" compared to any other condition like it is nothing short of insane. If nothing else people own their meat, but transitioning shouldn't be considered an actual medical treatment. Put a few of these budding transexuals into cognitive-behavioural and watch in awe as their dysphoria is cured without irreversibly fucking their body up.


In the context of MtF trannies, both options are CBT


----------



## Bandicam Watermark (Mar 29, 2021)

I believe Transgender Males and Females, while clearly not biologically their desired gender, can basically be who they want, as long as the freedom people like me give to them gets respected back. I know this is off-topic, but people are so quick to claim when a heterosexual person does something wrong on lolcow breeding grounds like Twitter and such than a homosexual person, even though society should treat orientations not as determining if they are bad, but if what actions they do are bad.

I respect trans males and females, even if I've had occasional bad moments with people who just happen to be; I do not care if someone is trans and would respect them until something deplorable happens.

That being said, this is about rationalizing why people dislike transgender people. On topic, a lot of the movement has sprouted as a result of the Internet, but likewise has been a concept rooted in stuff like Transvestism. However, as a result of living in echo chambers and "positive vibes only" types of life within their internet browsing, it gives them bad advice or sometimes leaves them unprepared for criticism, deniers, or "trolls", though the last word is sorta thrown onto people sometimes because some believe "troll = person who has different opinion online". This is something I'm pretty sure everyone here knows, but I'd say the effect of people who are against people online who are trans, and the people willing to try to "serve them right" by commenting or making callout posts or whatnot, fuels each others hatred and basically results in no change in ideology that could even be possible for the majority of both sides. It's basically yin and yang that for every idea that exists, people will naturally like or dislike the concept, idea, or practice. The experience some people have implied within this thread proves why there would be people who would dislike trans people anyway; if someone were to be a asshole to you, and they happened to be trans, its not exactly impossible that it would influence how you feel about trans people as a whole even if it was just one person.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (Mar 29, 2021)

It's important to note that most people on here differentiate between troons and "real" gender dysphorics. The former is way more prominent online. It's live and let live, until they become obnoxious and start forcing you to do shit, as so many online do.

Troons use their identity in order to protect themselves from criticism. They think transitioning, and everyone accepting it, will solve all their problems. Loneliness, depression, and autism are all co-morbid with troonism, yet their only solution to the former is to force everybody into "accepting them", up to and including sex.
They also perpetuate and mutilate gender roles when they "feel like a woman" (aka AGP), and everything with the trans kids movement is horrifying.


----------



## Pentex (Mar 29, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> It's a nice little thought, why exactly do you hate Transgenders? I do have my own reasons, throughout the past decade they subverted most of the Modern culture to their whims. Not content to partake on their sick fantasies by themselves, they force society to accept them. So, what do you think?


Troons are simply the logical extrapolation of a society that rolled over and refused to defend its own interests against subversives and sophists.

You told blacks they owed no duty to society, but rather society owes them for 10 billion years OF OPPRESSION. You told women they owed no duty to society, but rather society owes them for 10 billion years OF OPPRESSION. You set up this ready-made lever of claiming OPPRESSION by which society dispenses GIBS and asspats, then wonder why the mentally deranged and narcissistic are pounding at the lever like cocaine-addicted rats.

Do I hate troons? No. I find them amusing. I hate the society that set them loose.


----------



## a terminal posture (Mar 29, 2021)

Because I don't believe that 'transgenderism', popularly depicted as someone having a 'mental sex' ('gender') that is different from their physical sex, is something that actually exists in the world.   I don't believe that the concept 'gender' is meaningful or useful.   Gender theorists never want to define what a male or female 'gender' is in an objective and non-circular manner, hence they rely on unverifiable 'inner identities' and 'true selves'.  But there  are many cases of detransitioning, and the capacity for self delusion is infinite, so self-assessment is not valid here.  If someone (a third party) can't objectively assess someone's gender is it even 'real', scientifically?   This is always the problem with psychology because we can't (yet) see into people mind's so the only thing we have to go on is observed behaviour.  But this would require describing what the behaviors of a 'female gendered' vs a 'male gendered' person are, but as I said, gender theorists avoid doing this (for obvious reasons).  Furthermore, as a rational third-party observer of many extremely online self-assessed transgender women, their transgenderism is CLEARLY the manifestation of a sexual fetish and they are no more women than they are anthropomorphic animals or infants, trans 'identities' which society hasn't has (yet) embraced.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Mar 29, 2021)

Parallel Moon said:


> I also don't like how they try to infiltrate everything that belongs to women and claim it as their own.


It sucks having some other gender infiltrate everything of yours and try to claim it as their own?


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't hate them.

But I don't HAVE to hate them to inflict suffering on them because their suffering is self inflicted.

They act as if the body they were born with is a disease, a curse, or an aberration. I've known people who have been born with congenital disabilities that have made the most of their life and there is virtue in living through lack with a sense of detachment.

But living as though having a penis is a violation of your true and honest real self is gnostic and creepy--not to mention bizarre performative art to compensate for your disordered (or non-existent) interior life.

Has it ever occured that you body is fine and your inner self is what is messed up?


----------



## Vingle (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't hate them, I just feel uncomfortable around mentally ill people. Like, I don't have strong feelings against trash, but I still don't want it anywhere near me. If you catch my drift


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 30, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> It's a nice little thought, why exactly do you hate Transgenders? I do have my own reasons, throughout the past decade they subverted most of the Modern culture to their whims. Not content to partake on their sick fantasies by themselves, they force society to accept them. So, what do you think?


They're paraphilic, they fantasize about sexually odd and harmful acts.  They're fetishizing odd and transgressive behavior for the sake of it.  They are either one of the largest comorbidities with pedophilia, or have become entrenched by subversive pedophiles using the movement to enable their own acts, and I don't care to differentiate.

They engage in the emotional abuse of suicide threats to cover the basics of their lives and never engage in objective thought outside of their narcissism.  My FtM brother had to build a fence because his neighbors dogs were getting through their fence, he proceeded to paint the fence that gay rainbow design.  I asked him why, as he never liked the rainbow himself, and if it was some sort of identity thing like an American flag.  He told me no, the rainbow only ever was to disgust Christians because it is so clearly remarkable and it disgusts his Christian neighbor but they can't say or do anything about it.  He then switched the conversation to another selfish subjective experience of his which annoyed him.  I used to have conversations about life, the universe, and biology before the tranny shit.  Now only a husk of my sister remains and it vents and rages about emotional events without any larger notion of the world.  High time preference, emotional subjectivity, and a strong focus on bringing revenge to everything about him.  His personality is only his gender paraphilia now, like a stoner's personality is weed, and the rest sluffed off long ago.

I don't hate transgenderism, I love what they hate and let them know it.



Maurice Caine said:


> If you're talking about me I literally wrote this in 30 seconds, not exactly effort to my standards. I don't pretend to be some kind of moral paragon or anything of the like this whole alt-right idea of 'trad lifestyle' and 'based ethnostate' or whatever those discord fucks invent don't fly with me. I'm not better than anyone. Just pissed off at these fucks walking around like they own the place, perpetuating this retarded culture war and just shitting everything up.


That is an immune response, made extreme so that it is plainly understood.  I don't do the Trad thing either, but I refuse to mock it because I understand why they do it.  I would rather live in a hell of low time preferences than a heaven designed for high time preference people which punished responsibility in order to provide for those without it.  We are the middle child between the heavenly promises of Christendom & Globalism, no purpose of our own to pursue & so no place of our own to be.  I do not blame a man for rejecting Globalism so much that he becomes a reactionary for Christendom.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Mar 30, 2021)

I’m an obvious liberal and I have no problem with transgender people whatsoever. I just think that there are a lot less actual transgender people than people who say they are transgender.  It’s why I refer to some cows like Greta, Wu, and LaBelle with their preferred pronouns. And why I refuse to do so for Yaniv and CWC. 

The T in LGBT has been around a lot longer than the internet.


----------



## ClownBrew (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm not even liberal and yet I'm actually okay with the more stable ones who just go through with it and move forward in life. I have no problem with considering them as the  opposite sex of the genetic one. Those tend to be the older school ones. I've seen them around both online and irl. Usually you wouldn't even know unless they told you after getting to know them for years and years...or if they are just out but not loudmouthed about it.

Generation NB is what I can't handle. Infuriates me to no end when I hear absolutely every single person routinely referred to as "they" lest we set off some confused anorexic middle class college darling who thinks that a baggy hoodie and a plaid shirt makes her a "demiboi" and that real men breastfeed and all the urinals ought to be stocked with free tampons. 

And it doesn't just piss me off-- it creeps me out on free speech grounds. People are being witchhunted for this shit.

Infuriates me far more when the confused middle class overeducated darling is actually the mother of a small child who must suffer a coerced trooning at her hands. It's basically the new Munchausen imo. Remember in Stephen King's "It" when Eddie's mother talked him into pretend asthma? Major energies of that here only with even worse effects.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Mar 30, 2021)

Its not that I hate transgendered people. This is a pretty complicated question, so I'll take it one step at a time.

Gender Identity Disorder is a real thing. It causes people distress in their lives, suicidal ideation, self-harm and suicide. It isn't fake or made up. The problem is that GID is very complex and is rooted in very deep psychological issues. It isn't simply, "Sex change and cured!".

It requires therapy just like anxiety and depression, and to investigate what help would the patient need. To get a sex change used to be an incredibly laborious process, for a reason: It was permanent. The medical community didn't want to essentially put psychiatric patients through a grueling surgical procedure unless it was deemed absolutely necessary. Then you'd get referred to highly specialized surgeons where this is basically done (John's Hopkins used to be at the forefront of transgender research). 

It was like this for a very long time. Maybe until about ten years ago. John's Hopkins did close down their surgical center because they eventually discovered that SRS is not a treatment for GID and you're essentially putting patients through a permeant medical procedure that will not help them. A lot of trans people got around this by going overseas to doctors who would do whatever. 

Really, the transgender movement started once gay marriage was legalized. Activists are always looking for 'What's next?' because if they don't, they're out of a job. So they decided transsexuals would be their next target. Like everything it started off slow and then rapidly sped up to "If you're a tomboy, you're trans. If you dress in women's clothes, you are trans." It escalated to the point where there was no longer any psychological investigation or treatment, it was just assumed. Even if these delusions originated from other trauma or mental illnesses and not from Gender Identity Disorder. 

That's the real problem I have with the modern transgender movement. It is unquestionable, no investigation is allowed. If someone says that they're the opposite gender and wants to go on all of these drugs and get all these surgical procedures, it must be taken as gospel. You cannot doubt them. This is absolutely fucking insane. Kids are going trans for attention, since kids always want attention and they're being taken seriously. Not even their parents are allowed to question them. Professional organizations have been totally cowed and can't question it. You are not allowed to investigate the reasoning behind it, which I find insane.

You're taking these dangerous, life-altering drugs, getting surgery which is permeant and there is no going back from, and risking worsening an already mentally unwell person with a life of permanent medical visits and drugs. 

The wellness of the person isn't even considered, because god forbid it might hurt their feelings. Gender fluidity is part of this absolute retarded bullshit and has gone so far beyond you can switch genders daily and no one will bat an eye.

The movement itself is pretty much corrupted by the medical industry. You have therapists, psychologists, big pharma and hospitals all fucking loving this shit, because they're getting patients for life. Taking puberty blockers and hormones are going to cause all sorts of issues, and the surgical horrors that follow, massive fucking cash. The problem its not just the activists getting rich, its the medical industry. There's no longer a singular specialized clinic, surgeons who want in on the action and are little more than butchers get in on the action. Pharmaceutical companies drool and develop even bigger and better hormones. 

The person isn't considered. The person is a commodity. To the trans community, its another one of them. To the medical community, its a lifetime of big checks. To activists, its a dopamine release for a virtue signal. For parents, its a sign they're on the right side of history and so very progressive. 

That individual? It doesn't matter. It doesn't matter if its done for depression. It doesn't matter if its done for some desperate bid for attention. It doesn't matter if its done due to bullying, confusion over one's sexuality (not GID) or even part of sexual abuse that makes them hate their gender. The individual's reasons don't matter and in fact we're constantly told not to question because that's transphobic. 

So the person gets lost in all of this. Their welfare, their feelings. And by the time they sort it out and realized they made a mistake, its too late. And then when they go looking for help, they find none. Because there's nothing in the opposite direction. There's no support to change back. There's no money in it, there's no virtue signaling in it, there's no 'being progressive' and it goes against an activist narrative of being gender fluid. So they're essentially alone and forced into this persona they don't want to be and get to be miserable for the rest of their lives. 

That's where my hatred from the movement comes from. The lack of care for this individual who will be changed for the rest of their life, not acknowledging how big a change it is, how much this will impact them and how going on all of these drugs is a monstrous nightmare as if they had no side-effects. The main trans community is pathological in its disregard for the individual and it not allowing for any choices to be questioned.

They don't care they're being used as living checks by the medical and pharmaceutical industry. They don't care that SRS at best does nothing  for your mental state and at worst makes you completely suicidal. They have to be justified and constantly coddled, because of their own instability and doubts.

The transgendered community projects so much its laughable. They've built it themselves basically. There's too many transgendered people compared to historical norms. Trans people have always been a small minority, and no one questioned why there were so many now? Because their individual problems are no longer being taken care of. They're shoved into this group for monetary, ideological or prideful reasons. And then when the realization comes that it was something else, its too late.

And they have nowhere else to turn, so they stick with the only community that will now accept them. They project their own inner hatred and bitterness at everyone and everything else. That's why they focus so much on gender, on pop culture and don't just live their lives. Because they never had GID in the first place, and their bitterness and other underlying problems have fully consumed them.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Apr 5, 2021)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> But living as though having a penis is a violation of your true and honest real self is gnostic and creepy--not to mention bizarre performative art to compensate for your disordered (or non-existent) interior life.
> 
> Has it ever occured that you body is fine and your inner self is what is messed up?


Jesus Christ, this. Imagine if violent schizophrenics were treated by indulging in their illness. The whole thing is backwards, purely to defend the fantasies of the legitimately mentally ill.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 5, 2021)

Secret Asshole said:


> Its not that I hate transgendered people. This is a pretty complicated question, so I'll take it one step at a time.
> 
> Gender Identity Disorder is a real thing. It causes people distress in their lives, suicidal ideation, self-harm and suicide. It isn't fake or made up. The problem is that GID is very complex and is rooted in very deep psychological issues. It isn't simply, "Sex change and cured!".
> 
> ...


I was coming to throw in my two cents but this is one of the best explanations of transgenderism I've seen. I've had several friends that became trans at some point and this describes their whole shtick very well. I'd give this a winner sticker, but this subforum doesn't have one.

I'd also mention the pedophilia that arises from transgenderism since you've got troon adults grooming kids into trooning out, continuing the cycle of troonery. Transgenderism and grooming are undeniably bedfellows.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 6, 2021)

Secret Asshole said:


> Its not that I hate transgendered people. This is a pretty complicated question, so I'll take it one step at a time.
> 
> Gender Identity Disorder is a real thing. It causes people distress in their lives, suicidal ideation, self-harm and suicide. It isn't fake or made up. The problem is that GID is very complex and is rooted in very deep psychological issues. It isn't simply, "Sex change and cured!".
> 
> ...


That's a lot of words to say 'I'm a sexually insecure right-wing incel'


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Apr 6, 2021)

Dyn said:


> That's a lot of words to say 'I'm a sexually insecure right-wing incel'


How much of you is actually left-wing? You seem to be using their arguments.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 6, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> How much of you is actually left-wing? You seem to be using their arguments.


I'm so left-wing that if Karl Marx had a twitter I'd cancel him for being white.


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 6, 2021)

The year is 2021. Dynastia is a stranger to the forum-goers of the modern year, his motives alien to most.


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 6, 2021)

Hate is a strong word.

I hate zoophiles, pedophiles, corrupt politicians, rapists, narcissists, child abusers, etc.

I don't hate trans people just for being trans. I resent that there are_ certain people_ in power driving the trans cult forward as the new priest/eunuch class of the Left, because they are interrupting my own life with incessant gaslighting, invasion of female spaces, oppression of women via fetishization etc. But to me most trans people are unwitting puppets who bought into a grand lie that taking some hormone skittles will help them cope with the nightmare world we live in.

I pity most trans more than anything. Theirs is a wretched existence. I can't even bring myself to joke about the 41% because I've lost many friends to this cult and the last thing I want is their deaths.

I don't hate trans people, just like I don't hate the average Jehovah's Witness. I just hate the ideology they've fallen prey to.


----------



## Frencel (Apr 6, 2021)

Dyn said:


> That's a lot of words to say 'I'm a sexually insecure right-wing incel'


Sexually insecure right-wing incels is exactly how I'd describe the trannies.

Having a fetish for lesbians and not being able to cope with being straight is as sexually insecure as it gets, preserving gender roles and basing an identity off of that is as conservative as it gets, telling others if they don't have sex with you then you are a bigot is as rapey and beta incel as it gets.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 6, 2021)

LizzuDesu said:


> Sexually insecure right-wing incels is exactly how I'd describe the trannies.
> 
> Having a fetish for lesbians and not being able to cope with being straight is as sexually insecure as it gets, preserving gender roles and basing an identity off of that is a conservative as it gets, telling others if they don't have sex with you then you are a bigot is as rapey and beta incel as it gets.


Based, but it just makes me wonder why they're not more popular here.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Apr 6, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Based, but it just makes me wonder why they're not more popular here.


This town ain't big enough for the both of em


----------



## Bastard_Call (Apr 6, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Based, but it just makes me wonder why they're not more popular here.


Rape is okay as long as you're not wearing a dress. Those aren't my words by the way, it's in the constitution.


----------



## El_Cacahuate (Apr 6, 2021)

It is not hate, but I keep my distance because they have become the most closed and aggressive group when they receive the least criticism, LGB handle insults a little better, but not T.


----------



## Bandicam Watermark (May 10, 2021)

I checked this thread again and I wanted to post another thing here.

I think acceptance is a good and bad thing, especially in the world of orientation and identity. Acceptance in my opinion should be about getting over your struggles with yourself in a aspect and to empower that you can be a functioning person and such, but it should not be about that if you are X and/or Y and/or Z and so on, that it makes you better than the majority of people on Earth who are "normal" or "the majority".

I see people online occasionally from my sleuthing (that at least play a act or are trolling at least and genuinely believe at most) who dislike Cis people or Heterosexual-oriented people; its strange because the entire idea of LGBT would be a group other orientations and identities to show support for one another, and I dont care that Cis or Heterosexual people are the majority on Earth, if people gay is normal, being hetero should be.

Also, its very clear that a big crowd of recent Transgender people are doing so for some aesthetic, attention, or natural support, and less about them actually wanting to be Trans. I think this crowd, considering their bigger voice as all of them were likely born alongside the Internet and use it pretty commonly, drives a lot of backlash to the actual Trans people who have reasons beyond attention or support, but for themselves as a whole. If your first impression were people like this and you only see people like this, its not hard to imagine that it can turn sour quickly depending on the events and actions between a entity and the community.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (May 11, 2021)

I just dislike the fear associated with the movement, or fear people have over being cancelled (which isn't just innate to the TRAs) but the fact that you can say a rather inocculous comment or if you choose not to entertain "look, you don't even plan on getting srs, don't have gender dysphoria, youre 24 and this is a fetish as you've already told me, I'm not going use she/her pronouns on you (for reasons Im not going to get into here)", and you can lose your job, get TRA activists online harassing you, bombarding your workplace with drama, etc.

That kind of response to essentially political disagreements is enough for me to oppose the movement, even if I had sympathies for them at some level. Id like to return to a place where I can actually say whats on my mind, that is actually pretty moderate, or I would think would be, and not have to fear losing work.

People should be allowed to have different opinions, should be allowed to even be wrong about their opinions and not shamed or bullied into recanting them. Thats where we are largely at however, but most people in favor of TRAs seem to not realize that their movement relies on bullying those with differing opinions, even ones that aren't necessarily aggressive- and I generally don't like bullies, so I really don't like the modern TRA movement.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (May 11, 2021)

I don't hate transgenders people at all. Everybody is free to identify as whatever. Disphoria is a real thing. I even know that, contrary to what's believed here, some of them do "pass" pretty well (lolcows are not representative of transgenders like they are not representative of the general population). It doesn't make a tone of sense to consider someone who has been living as their desired gender for 10 years something else than their desired gender.
But even the ones who pass are at war with their own image and still see their birth gender in the mirror every so often because yes, it's a mental disorder.

But the intellectual stance the movement takes to defend what their consider "their rights" are flabbergasting and disingenuous. They want everybody to pretend that being born male or female change nothing except the mostly cosmetic things they want society to help them correct immediatly and for free. (While we have mountains ot evidences that parents don't even treat baby girls like they treat baby boys, and babies are just shit factories with very little sex differences)

I legit tried to get where they where comming from, to understand their point of view, i have been reading their blogs, thesis, books, twitter, listening to them talk at academic events, watching the documentaries, talking to reasonable transactivists that don't spend their time complaining about how mean cispeople are, but at the end it just terfpilled me harder. In many case they know they are saying nonsense, but they think it's worth it for "the cause".

Western societies are gendered but not segregated. The few spaces that are segregated by gender/sex, like professional sport and jails, most should not be desegregated or only on a case-by-case basis. I am sorry because i understand that it can cause some individuals complications but since TRA refuse all gatekeeping it's either them or women that will suffer, and i will defend women. In truth we need third gender spaces but apparently it's transphobic... we also need more information, studies on stuff like crime patterns in transgender populations but that's transphobic as well.


----------



## AMHOLIO (May 11, 2021)

I ask questions that people don't like out of concern, therefore I am a TERF who wishes the eradication of transgender people everywhere.

For real, I don't like these things:

AGP domination - at this point I just want people to stop saying that turning into a woman makes you dumb or less worthy of respect.  You'd be a tard no matter what your gender.
Refusal to face medical facts - I mean things like "refusing to talk about the negatives of T leading to trans men being surprised at vaginal atrophy" and "puberty blockers are so harmless they can cause joint and bone problems in your 20s".  Trans people could live but their refusal to speak ill on procedures leads to a lot of people wanting to kill themselves after being surprised by the side effects, ironically contributing to their own suicide numbers and detransition population.   
Ask questions, get punched - like the rest of the sjw sects, you either are the most pure of pure or you are a satan lover.  That's it.
Psychological shunning - looking on the losing your loved ones to troonism thread, you'd be surprised how many people went to therapy once just to get hormones and never go back.  Trans people who don't get their actual problems addressed or are using transitioning to cure themsleves of depression are at risk of mostly preventable suicide down the road.  Again, ironically contributing to high suicide rates.
Insecurity dictating safety - men in women's sports are dangerous even if they are on antiandrogens.  Its built into the skeletal system and is likely to get someone killed one of these days.  Girls sharing a bathroom with troons will likely pump up sex offender numbers as well as no standards = more low effort perverts.   
I like trans people.  I'm friends with a number of them.  I don't like the above things that hurt both trans and cis people, and therefore I am a sinner and impure and deserve death.  

Catch my drift?


----------



## evil anvil (May 11, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> I don't hate trans people. If you want to do that to your body, power to you. Just don't force me to call you your pronouns and leave me the hell alone. I respect your decision, you respect mine. Nobody should be murdered/denied basic rights for being trans, and I think gender dysphoria is a real and painful condition. If transitioning helps them lessen their suffering, I may not understand it but I don't oppose that.
> 
> The movement is just misogyny and pedophilia disguised as "woke". I will never respect anyone pushing gender ideology. Unfortunately most of the T seems perfectly fine going along with it.


Exactly my view.

I never had any problems with trans people and I had been very sympathetic toward them. Unfortunately at some point gender identity ideology took place, and they push an extremely dangerous agenda that includes, among other, mysogyny, homophobia, anti-science, anti freedom of speech and thought and racism ("black women are different than other women but they are still women, so are transwomen - they are different than other women but still women!" is one of the most racist things I have ever heard, right there with calling a black woman giving birth "a black birthing body". Fuck. Off.). When they decided "woman" is a dirty word unless it refers to a trans woman, and women are to be called names like "non-prostate owners" (Teen Vogue), when they decided kids are trans too and should go thorough horrific treatments to achieve the impossible, when a rapist get better treatment than the victim because he is now decided he is trans and should be in women's prison, and many other things like that, well, that's where I draw the line. Fuck off my lane and take your demented worldview with you. Not all trans people believe in it, and these who don't deserve my respect and sympathies. But if your are a believer in the charge of Gender, I have a problem with your believes and so, I have a problem with you.

Do what you to yourself. Leave other people alone.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 11, 2021)

Trannies have a tendency to troon after they've done something awful.

Don't hate the troon. Hate the fact they have killed someone in a rta and put on a dress to avoid porridge. Pretty sure that's Jesus or the like.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 12, 2021)

I hate them for being a parody of women. They should remain a parody of men, instead.


----------

